# Suggestion on a new device and/or tank



## Snape of Vape (8/5/20)

Hey everyone, 

I haven't visited the forum in ages, but it's good to be back. I'm in SA for a bit of time now and have been thinking of getting a new device for quite some time now as the Reos have seen better days and need some repairs. 

So I've been using a Reo for the past 6 years if not more, got another one along the way but both at the moment need some repairs done. Seeing as the guys who produced these closed shop, I'll have to figure out where/how to have these fixed. In the meantime I'm trying to get another Reo just as a backup for when I send these 2 in or fix them myself.

So my question, what device would you guys suggest to get, I've been "out of the game" with devices that came out for quite some time. A similar sized squonk mod would be ideal and my number 1 preference. 
Last device I bought was a Vandy Vape pulse X, beast of a thing, way too intense for me on a day to day work basis, but fun for at home. 

I still have a SX Mini M class, some Hana and other devices around the house. 
I generally vape at 1 to 1.2ohms fruit menthol type of flavours. 
I'm not very concerned about big clouds etc, good flavour takes preference. 
I'm open to going back to tanks if that's the current suggested way.
Don't want to drip, so it's either bottom fed or tanks.
At the moment a 18650 lasts me almost an entire day
Also no crazy looking techno coloured things please, nice and plain is what I'd prefer.
If there's a specific mod in Europe that you know off, also feel free to suggest that please as that is where I live.
Looking forward to some suggestions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (8/5/20)

Have you taken a look at the Topside lite? Goes from squonk mod to normal mod by swapping the bottle section for a normal plate. 18650/21700 compatible, haven’t heard anything but good reviews... some people don’t like the look though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/20)

Dvarw DL and Dani Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (8/5/20)

Lol we go from the almost disposable feel and look of the Topside Lite (better than it looks, in fact fantastic device) to the stunning build quality of the Dani Mini! Take it you looking for single battery, Dovpo are just releasing a 75C odin which will be between the two mentioned devices in price range!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/20)

Tell us @Snape of Vape , what atty were you using on your Reos? And do you want MTL or Direct Lung?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (8/5/20)

Silver said:


> Tell us @Snape of Vape , what atty were you using on your Reos? And do you want MTL or Direct Lung?


He say's he vapes 1.0ohm - 1.2hm resistance so i would imagine MTL.


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/20)

Seeing that you're in Europe , it won't be a hassle to get a DANI and DVARW - @Rob Fisher is always right

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/5/20)

So at the moment I've got an origen little on, before that rm2. I'm quite simple in those things, but I won't mind a bit more vapour production etc.

I remember seeing some very nice wooden mods from Italy awhile ago, by can't remember the name.

Thanks for the suggestions so far everyone.
@Rob Fisher how's that combination and is there a specific reason why you'd suggest that?
I know you've always been a big Reo guy. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/5/20)

Is that dani box's battery cover in any way as horrible as the SX mini m class one? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (8/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Is that dani box's battery cover in any way as horrible as the SX mini m class one?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I tend to prefer that style for single battery devices but on the M Class it's terrible, nothing to get a grip of!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/5/20)

Timwis said:


> I tend to prefer that style for single battery devices but on the M Class it's terrible, nothing to get a grip of!
> 
> View attachment 195702


Yeah that's what I meant, can't get a grip on it, doesn't always align nicely etc. I just stopped using mine cause of this 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> So at the moment I've got an origen little on, before that rm2. I'm quite simple in those things, but I won't mind a bit more vapour production etc.
> 
> I remember seeing some very nice wooden mods from Italy awhile ago, by can't remember the name.
> 
> ...



The reason I asked you is that direct lung and MTL are very different vaping sensations
I have the RM2, that is definitely MTL - and quite tight too
OL16 I also have. It’s both MTL and can be a restricted direct lung

As far as tanks go that are MTL, I can suggest the Rose MTL. My Rose is fabulous, has a great tight draw and is very good in flavour. Not easy to get because it’s quite old now but I find it great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (8/5/20)

A mtl option that's very available is the Expromizer V4 which covers the full MTL draw spectrum, a few on this forum rate it. My opinion is if a £100 was added to the price it wouldn't stand out as a gate crasher in the HE market!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> So at the moment I've got an origen little on, before that rm2. I'm quite simple in those things, but I won't mind a bit more vapour production etc.
> 
> I remember seeing some very nice wooden mods from Italy awhile ago, by can't remember the name.
> 
> ...



@Snape of Vape I haven't used a REO for over 3-4 years now... I am a solid Restricted DIrect Lung man. The reason I suggested the Dvarw DL is because it's simple, bottom fill and has great flavour. The Dani Mini is a real value for money workhorse!

But seeing you are still on a REO and maybe prefer the Mouth to Lung Vape you should look at one of the MTL tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> Is that dani box's battery cover in any way as horrible as the SX mini m class one?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



The Dani Mini's battery cap is simple and works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (8/5/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> So at the moment I've got an origen little on, before that rm2. I'm quite simple in those things, but I won't mind a bit more vapour production etc.
> 
> I remember seeing some very nice wooden mods from Italy awhile ago, by can't remember the name.
> 
> ...


Some really good modders in Italy creating stunning looking devices, their is the Victory by Ultroner out of China which has a European form factor but doesn't need a mortgage to buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

